# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Spell this fo-an-et-ic-ally plz :)

## Justin

Im JUST starting to learn how to speak Russian. Always an intrest to me. Anyways, im just curious how you pronounce zdravstvuitye 
thanks

----------


## kwatts59

Try this link.  http://masterrussian.com/blday_greeting.shtml

----------


## mishau_

zdravstvuitye is very close to "does your аss feet you"   ::

----------


## kwatts59

There would be a lot fewer people learning Russian if the first word they had to learn was "Здравствуйте".

----------


## basurero

Yeah, or достопримечательностями.

----------


## mishau_

or "нефильтикультяпистый глазовыколупыватель с двадцатидевятимиллиметров  ым суперпереподвыподвертом"   ::

----------


## basurero

Ой!   ::  Я прямо сейчас бросаю изучать русский язык.  
Кстати, что значит?   ::

----------


## mishau_

что-то вроде a very uncomfortable eye outpicker with a 29 millimeter super-over-under-out-under-twist  
иногда изучение русского может превратиться в наибесполезнейшее  времяпровождение, превращающееся в полный бесперспективняк.  ::

----------


## basurero

Просто красиво!

----------


## Darobat

Самые длинные слова, которые я знаю...
Самостоятельный
Электроудлинитель
Достопримичательность
Конкурентноспособный 
And couldn't глазовыколупыватель be lenthened to глазовыколупывательница?

----------


## basurero

одиннцадцатитысячный
двадцатидвухтысячный
сорокатысячный
одиннадцатимиллиардный 
Я не знал, что можно создавать такие слова. Они правильны?

----------


## ReDSanchous

Да, конечно, они правильные. Это же числительные!

----------


## basurero

Я думал, что обязательно сказать что-то вроде “Двадцать два тысячный”, но это в пять раз лучше. 
Ну, как насчёт этого? Двухсотсорокамиллионовмил  лиардный LOL  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

What about двухсотсорокамиллионный? Or двухсотсорокамиллиардный?  
a million billions....hmm...does it make much sense in English?

----------


## challenger

You can have a million billion, but since the number doesn't occur very much in day-to-day arithmetic, that sort of thing is generally jocular...

----------


## mishau_

Прозаседавшиеся (the oversat)
Шарикоподшипниковый (boll-bearing)
Стасемидесятипятимиллимет  ровка (artillery gun with a 175 millimeter barrel diameter)
рентгеноэлектрокардиограф  ический (roentgenoelectrocardiographic)
дигидроникотинамидаденинд  инуклеотидфосфат (dihydronicotin-amide denine dinucleotide phosphate)

----------


## MasterAdmin

Обороноспособность  
Count all the 'O' letters. There are seven of them!

----------


## anthonyd

ok show offs.... 
here you go bud, one fellow american recording to another  ::

----------


## TATY

> ok show offs.... 
> here you go bud, one fellow american recording to another

 There is a Д (a D) in the word! You can't just miss it out cos you feel like it 
з*Д*равствуйте  
the first в isn't pronounced though.

----------


## anthonyd

I am not pronouncing it correctly.  
I understand the first в is silent. Also, I do know there is a д there. Its just a difficult combination of letters compared to English and I need to practice speaking it more cleanly. 
Thanks!

----------


## TATY

> I am not pronouncing it correctly.  
> I understand the first в is silent. Also, I do know there is a д there. Its just a difficult combination of letters compared to English and I need to practice speaking it more cleanly. 
> Thanks!

 
Meh, it's just a voiced version of *str*aight. 
The Z is less audible than the D anyway.

----------


## anthonyd

> Meh, it's just a voice version of *str*aight.

 I disagree with you completely. Straight and здравствуйте are nothing alike.   

> The Z is less audible than the D anyway.

 This does help though. I was given advice to make the 'зд' sound more like 'сд'. I will focus more stress on the 'д' rather 'з'.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  Meh, it's just a voice version of *str*aight.   I disagree with you completely. Straight and здравствуйте are nothing alike.

 Notice just the STR was highlighted. 
I made a typo, but meant: It's a voiced version of *str*aight, meaning the consonant cluster at the beginning. 
S is just a devoiced Z  (З)
T is just a devoiced D  (Д) 
Basically the tongue in English ST, is the the same place and follows the same route as Russian ЗД........ although not strictly true since Russian T and D are dental, but that is hardly any difference.

----------

